# [gelöst] Intel® HD Graphics 2500/4000 ohne Bild

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe ein Board http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.de.asp?cat=Specifications&Model=B75%20Pro3mit integrierter Grafik. Daneben hatte ich eine NvidiaGTX560Ti. Die habe ich genutzt. Da ich aber am Rechner die Leistung nicht brauche, mein Sohn aber eine neue GraKa braucht, habe ich in den vergangenen Tagen Testweise den VGA Ausgang der OnBoard Grafik genutzt. Hat bis auf den Hdmi Ausgang (den ich auch von OnBoard eingesteckt habe) auch funktioniert. Dann habe ich die Nvidia GraKA ausgebaut und weggegeben. Da ich kein Bild hatte (nicht mal die üblichen Ausgaben wenn der Kernel geladen wird), habe ich gechrootet und den Kernel modifiziert. Jetzt habe ich nur ein Bild, wenn ich beim booten HDMI anschließe. Und zwar auf dem TV. KDE Systemsettings zeigen mir an, das ich auf dem TV zwei Anzeigegeräte übereinander habe. VGA und HDMI. Konfigurieren läßt sich die Sache mit den Systemsettings nicht.

Eine xorg.conf habe ich nicht.

Im Kernel habe ich:

```

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

             <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) --->

            <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

            [*]   Enable modesetting on intel by default

```

```
/etc/portage/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

```

Ich habe keine Ahnung, woran das liegt.

Auch hier gepostet: http://www.gentooforum.de/artikel/21232/intel-hd-graphics-2500-4000-ohne-bild.htmlLast edited by flammenflitzer on Wed May 22, 2013 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gendjaral

Zur Systemsetting der KDE kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Wenn ich dich aber richtig verstanden habe bekommst auf auf dem VGA Port (Monitor) kein Bild, wohl aber auf dem HDMI Port (TV)?

Evtl. eine Einstellung für die integrierte GPU im UEFI übersehen?

Den "xorg-server" hast du neu gebaut nachdem du "intel" in die make.conf eingetragen hast?

Und?

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Danke.

Ich habe jetzt einen neuen Kernel und diverse Sachen aus Portage entfernt. Bild funktioniert. Nun Feintuning. Dafür mache ich einen neuen Thread auf.

U.a. alle nvidia Sachen.

----------

